# "HOW TO" videos on goat raising??



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone: Am I missing something? My husband and I have looked all over the internet and we cannot find any place that has a YOUTUBE or VIMEO type page of instructional videos people have made up on how to raise goats. We find one or two here or there but there is not one place just for this type of thing. Is there any place like this that people know of?? Please share links! Some topics might be:

How to clip hooves
How to give a shot
What are the top 20 things included in a goat barn for care of goats?
How to clip a goat
How to shave a pregnant doe before she gives birth
How to treat for mites
How to treat for lice
How to treat eye problem
How to drench
How to tube a baby
How to help a doe give birth
How to care for babies after being born
What is the best milk to make for bottle babies

I could go on and on....I wonder why nobody seems to have taken this on as a project?? Imagine the help this would be for those of us who are beginners.:wink:

Tami


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. You would have to look all that up separately.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

there just isn't much out there to watch....it is amazing to us!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I so agree, something like that would be very helpful!! I have many of those same questions.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Problem is time. Who has time to do all that. Especially if you don't get paid for it.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

^That's true. And anyone that's doing those things may not even think to film it. If I need to tube a kid chances are I'm going to be busy enough with that to not even think if my camera! 

Oh and Fiasco Farms actually has a slide show on how to help a doe give birth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are at the right place for that information. Do a "search" on those things. You will find some video's within some of those Posts.

That is why TGS is here, we are a good place for people like you to come and ask any questions about goats you may have.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Pam and the others, thank you so much for your responses! Yes you are right Pam we are so thankful for Goat Spot!!! What a blessing! Love this forum!! I have been doing some searches in the forum and yes that is helpful. I am a visual learner so videos for me just would be great to have. It's okay though, this is a wonderful place to be able to get answers! Thank you all for your help!! =) Have a wonderful day! Tami


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

You can google most of these guest ions and look at the images to give you a visual appearance. Also if you have a specific goat breeder, email or call him or her about these questions. YouTube is a great website to visually see how people handle their goats in those situations. This forum is a great place to post questions at because people can give you their personal opinion and how they handle their goats. Carol Amundson has a book called How To Raise Goats. BEST BOOK EVER!!!! On information she does leave a few things out I wish I had answers to, but other than that I've read it over and over 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is one on tubing a baby goat


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh thank you for this video!! I appreciate this! We have looked on you tube but just haven't found much there! Didn't find this! So thank you so much! tami


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem  if you look at her channel she has plenty of other videos up too


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I am glad for that! I will check that out! Thank you!!!! Sure appreciate it! Tami


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

YouTube!  I've found videos on almost everything you have listed on there. I always go by the ratings if a few of the same topic come up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

farmerjon said:


> Hi Everyone: Am I missing something? My husband and I have looked all over the internet and we cannot find any place that has a YOUTUBE or VIMEO type page of instructional videos people have made up on how to raise goats. We find one or two here or there but there is not one place just for this type of thing. Is there any place like this that people know of?? Please share links! Some topics might be:
> 
> How to clip hooves
> How to give a shot
> ...


The following channel may answer to some of the issues:
http://www.youtube.com/user/OSUMeatGoat/videos


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't found that many video's on youtube....maybe I am missing something but can't seem to find a lot about goats there.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

THank you!!! This is helpful I do think I saw their videos but not all of them? Anyway thanks for sharing this! This will be helpful to others more than just our farm....it is great to share videos. Thanks!


----------

